# Too shy to talk with my therapist about my loneliness



## warewolf95 (Nov 16, 2011)

My complete lack of romantic experience (19, m) is a crippling trigger for my anxiety and not being able to talk to my therapist about it is murdering me!

Im dying to tell her all my pent up frustration and how lonely I am and all these things but instead I just sit there and when she asks how it's goign all I do is make up excuses and steer the conversation towards a "safe zone", if you will



With my previous therapist, I forced myself to tell her and it helped, but I cant bring myself to do it again and its killing me because I REALLY want/need to tell her all these things pent up inside

Its one of the only things in life that actually brings me to tears upon thinking about it....

:cry


----------



## s2panda (Dec 8, 2013)

Maybe try writing it all down and than bringing the letter with you the next time you see her?


----------



## warewolf95 (Nov 16, 2011)

s2panda said:


> Maybe try writing it all down and than bringing the letter with you the next time you see her?


I've thought alot about doing that and in the past Ive gotten as far as writing multiple pages - but then the next day when everything has "passed over", for the time being, I go "**** it" and dont bother with it.

Besides, i can barely muster the courage to sit in a room and talk to her, let alone share with her my deepest worries and whatnot, even thought I WANT to be there and WANT the help im going for....

****, I dont know what Im trying to say...


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

If she gave you an email adress you should write her there. Just be honest and start with the fact you wanted to tell her that during sessions but the anxiety was more than you could handle. She will understand.

I had my first therapist email and that was useful. Also, when I had to call her for something but was too anxious, I would just write a text message.

With this new therapist I do not have the email option and the part I cant really open up about is romance.

Hope you will find a way. Take care.


----------



## warewolf95 (Nov 16, 2011)

sad vlad said:


> If she gave you an email adress you should write her there. Just be honest and start with the fact you wanted to tell her that during sessions but the anxiety was more than you could handle. She will understand.
> 
> I had my first therapist email and that was useful. Also, when I had to call her for something but was too anxious, I would just write a text message.
> 
> ...


WOW! I never thought of email as an option before!

I am definitely going to ask for it and see if I can 

Thank you so much for that suggestion!


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Is that an Oasis lyric?


----------



## warewolf95 (Nov 16, 2011)

Steve-300 said:


> Is that an Oasis lyric?


haha, **** yes. One of the greatest bands to ever have existed


----------

